# Wine Glass



## KaleyEs

Did this with a makeshift light box... C&C please!


----------



## LeeLeeMelis

I like it but what are you trying to say or portray with this image?  Good work with a makeshift light box! what are those two small dark spots in the center and above the glass?


----------



## Jon, The Elder

Cute idea, haven't seen it in a while.  Got some dust on your sensor?


----------



## KaleyEs

I actually don't have dust on my sensor... that was a lazy job on my part.  when i poored the wine it splattered a bit onto the white backround and so it looks like dust :\


----------



## Nikon Norm

It's a nice idea, I have also seen it with two wine glasses with the liquid running opposite to each other.

Two things came to mind, the wine looks like it could be any liquid, a light dedicated to shine through the wine would give some "life" and dimension to the liquid.

Also I like to see a real good reflection from a softbox in the wine glass, once again gives more dimension and gloss to the shot.

You reffered to the background as white, which might have made the shot pop a little more if the background was white


----------



## gizmo2071

It's a nice shot, just a little bland. Needs that whiteness to make it pop.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

I'm going to say the same thing as I did last time you posted this image:



> Glass doesn't mix well with lightboxes. If you're going to be shooting glass, you'd be better off using striplights on the sides for seperation, specular lights through the liquid, and using a darker background. Darker backgrounds and strip lights make the glass clear and contrasty, getting that nice strip of light on the far sides of the glass, and that having an additional light at the back shining throguh the glass, towards you to give the liquid some body, the glass some seperation, and to make the liquid not look like a black abyss. As is, since this lightbox has a light background, you have poor seperation between the glass and the background on everything, for the exception of the liquid, which is just black.
> 
> You need to clean your sensor too, it's a bit dusty, and a little post-productioin could go a long way. The images from your camera are just the start of the pp process.


----------



## Sonky

Dont like, big part of image blured, for commercial its 2/10 of quality. But as I understande - this is a begining, so its ok


----------

